# Garage slab and driveway gap



## xoix (Aug 28, 2010)

hello, I'm new to this forum and a new home owner (house is about 35 years old). I have several issues around the house and want to start working on them before it gets too cold out. The first thing I want to tackle is with my garage/driveway. The driveway has seemly moved about 2" away from the garage slab. Second issue is that when it rains or snow melts water comes under the garage door and pools up in the corners. I attached images of both and I am looking for a low cost way to solve these, any ideas will be much appreciated.

Driveway Gap: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gfXBVjkOI4RSOgWS3tOBcw?feat=directlink

Water Issue: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dOcxMziyUG8G0DDuFGN9gA?feat=directlink


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Could you use the 2" gap to drain water away from the garage slab? It appears your garage floor slopes the wrong way, so if you could use that gap to drain water away, you may solve the water problem. If you can't direct water from the gap to a spot away from the house, you could try filling the gap with concrete- if you go this route, you'll need to use a membrane to separate the concrete fill area from the garage floor and the driveway.


----------

